# colder air improve OTA recption?



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

NY area. When I first installed an OTA in the attic (terk slimline with a radioshack amplifier, 38 miles from ESB) I had trouble receiving channels 4 and 13 with any consistentcy. It seems as it's gotten colder the the reception on channels 4 and 13 have improved dramatically. Is there any validity to this or just pure luck?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

There may be some validity to your observations. I know that my terrestrial TV signals improve after it snows or there is a good amount of frost. Also there are fewer leaves on most of the trees during colder weather thus making for a clearer signal path to the antennas.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

If your increased signal is pretty constant, my Ph.D. engr. confidant always talks about how leaves will eat RF and/or cause multipath. So, no leaves in winter equals more signal. We see this with our ham-radio UHF radios, as well. Various atmospheric changes can cause temporary reception of better signals. I got Okla. city HD here in NE Texas the other night (160 miles), but that is very rare for me.


----------

